# return of photobucket photo



## naoki (May 30, 2018)

I learned that Photobucket reversed their "ransomware" behavior. ST had lots of old threads with missing photos (including valuable cxcanh's in-situ photography), but now we can see them again! announcement


----------



## John M (May 31, 2018)

This is way too little, way too late. I already deleted anything to do with Photobucket. I seem to have deleted everything in my Photobucket account, too. I can still sign in; but, there are no photos. 

They pulled a bait and switch scam. They encouraged people to use their service for parking photos and 3rd party hosting....for free. Then, they demanded stupid amounts of money to "release" our photos.

I hope Photobucket goes broke and rots in Cyber-hell. I will not forgive them. They are dead to me now....I will never again use any service that they offer......free, or otherwise. They've already proven that they cannot be trusted.


----------



## e-spice (May 31, 2018)

I'm with John M on this. Seems like a scam they'd been planning for years.

If you read the announcement, the photos are only temporarily been reactivated.

I used Dropbox for hosting my pictures in my forum posts for a year or two. They changed their policy and all the photos from my posts during that time are also gone. I'm done with Dropbox too.


----------



## emydura (May 31, 2018)

Thanks Naoki. My Photobucket photos are all back. Great to see. Lets hope it lasts. That decision by them ruined so many threads in so many forums. Unforgiveable.

Espice - I still use Dropbox fine. Although I have always modified the link as described here 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36702

I didn't know there was any other way of posting photos using Dropbox. I will keep using Dropbox for now as I feel there is less chance they will restrict you from linking your photos in the way I have.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 31, 2018)

I wish I had the time to write some code to scrape the old threads, download any photobucket images, and upload them to a new host. 

Photobucket has destroyed its reputation. It's completely understandable and entirely reasonable to monetize the service, but they went about things in a terrible manner, so I really couldn't care less if they are offering an olive branch. Let the company die as far as I'm concerned. I don't care about new management bullshit. That's just a sorry excuse for a failing business, honestly.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

Interesting..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2018)

Quick, run back and grab them while you can! They can have mine. I too think they sank their own ship.


----------

